# Steroid Users at the Gym?



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

So how many are at your gym? I'm trying to figure out what is normal. I feel bombarded by steroid users at the gym and I'm thinking about leaving. Today I saw around 10 users. There is actually a sign on the way into the men's locker room that discourages adults from giving those under 18 steroids as it can stump their growth and the health risks involved.


----------



## Hopeful1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not sure about how many are at my gym, but one of my friends that came with me pointed at least 2 or 3 guys out and said that they were most likely using steroids. I still can not figure out how to tell if someone uses steroids or not.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i know someone that tried them, and it didnt help that much. if you dont know what your doing in the iron jungle dont expect anything major, unless you have good genetics or something. but i dont think i would ever use them anyway


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hopeful1 said:


> Not sure about how many are at my gym, but one of my friends that came with me pointed at least 2 or 3 guys out and said that they were most likely using steroids. I still can not figure out how to tell if someone uses steroids or not.


aside from the obvious huge freaks, you can tell someone is using steroids if they are a lot of acne when they previously had none. this could be due to another medication of course but good chances are that they are on steroids. also if you see someones physique fluctuation within a 4-8 weeks is another sign.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Hopeful1 said:


> Not sure about how many are at my gym, but one of my friends that came with me pointed at least 2 or 3 guys out and said that they were most likely using steroids. I still can not figure out how to tell if someone uses steroids or not.


Basically I look at myself and compare. If you are seeing guys that look like they just walked off the stage of a bodybuilding contest they are juicing. I saw one guy in the locker room and my jaw dropped. He was massive you could see all the muscle striations. Most of the guys are on pretty high doses I think because they make athletes look like wimps. You see me next to them and you'd think I weigh 135-140.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> i know someone that tried them, and it didnt help that much. if you dont know what your doing in the iron jungle dont expect anything major, unless you have good genetics or something. but i dont think i would ever use them anyway


Don't be fooled steroids work big time. Sure you have to know how to properly use them and must eat enough but good genetics aren't necessary. That's the whole point in steroids it helps you break the genetic barrier.

As for using them personally I can't see myself doing it. I couldn't afford the blood tests or the steroids and I think I get major acne from it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

5-6 years ago when I was into power lifting and mass gain people use to blatantly ask me if I was using steroids. :lol 

At first it used to offend me, then I took it as a compliment. I looked like a tank but never weighted that much, at the most I weighed was 185. Football players at the uni I attended were asking or making snide comments that I must be on roids after watching me do squats and bench. 

I was eating over 4,000 calories a day and the only supplement I took were whey protein. Maybe a few cycles of creatine. I was using HIT (not to be confused with HIIT) at the time.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> 5-6 years ago when I was into power lifting and mass gain people use to blatantly ask me if I was using steroids. :lol
> 
> At first it used to offend me, then I took it as a compliment. I looked like a tank but never weighted that much, at the most I weighed was 185. Football players at the uni I attended were asking or making snide comments that I must be on roids after watching me do squats and bench.
> 
> I was eating over 4,000 calories a day and the only supplement I took were whey protein. Maybe a few cycles of creatine. I was using HIT (not to be confused with HIIT) at the time.


I've been accused of steroids before as well not recently though. I don't think it was based on my size as much as how developed I was at my age. Those that made the accusations haven't seen a juicer though because I'm not big enough to be put in that category. I mean I looked tiny compared to these guys you'd think I never lifted in my life next to them. I weigh 215-220ish. I just wish it was legal so people that use would be more open and honest about it. I've wanted to ask the guys about their workout routine their weight and stats but I'm afraid they might get offended. Don't plan on asking if they use steroids because I already know the answer, lol.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

How tall are you? Weight as a number can be misleading.

Whether it is genetics or roids there will always be huge freaks in the gym.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> How tall are you? Weight as a number can be misleading.
> 
> Whether it is genetics or roids there will always be huge freaks in the gym.


I know what juicers look like though because I visit a weight lifting site that consists of a lot of users. As I said before these guys are beyond genetics. You just can't get as big as they are through genetics. I'm getting used to being around them though. I do my own thing and they do theirs. Back when I was accused of steroids I was around 6ft tall and weighed 175-180 but all my size and weight was upper body because I didn't workout my legs at the time. I wasn't small but the accusations had more to do with my development for my age (18-19 years old).

What's HIT?


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i just know it stands for high intensity training, and then theres HIIT high intensity interval training, which is supposedly the best kind of cardio for burning calories


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

anyone know where you can get steroids?

i used to have a friend who I could get anything from. but no longer.
over the past year ive lost alot. depression lack of motivation personal issues to blame. the thought of religious training and stuffing my mouth every two hours again isnt appealing. boosters would make it easier, no?


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

you'd have to ask a drug dealer


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

a few users at my gym and you can tell the difference but they also have genetics on their side as well. Even with steriods you can only go as far as your genetics will allow. 

scrub ducky. you can try some legal pro hormones. Ask around on bulknutrition.com or ironaddicts.com or anabolicminds.com. They still can be dangerous so u need to use them correctly. Messing with your hormones is no joke. You can really screw yourself up. A friend screwed up his test while taking andro a couple years back when it was legal. He's never been the same. He didn't cycle off it correctly and had no blood work done.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Steroid Users at the Gym?*



Panic Prone said:


> a few users at my gym and you can tell the difference but they also have genetics on their side as well. Even with steriods you can only go as far as your genetics will allow.
> 
> scrub ducky. you can try some legal pro hormones. Ask around on bulknutrition.com or ironaddicts.com or anabolicminds.com. They still can be dangerous so u need to use them correctly. Messing with your hormones is no joke. You can really screw yourself up. A friend screwed up his test while taking andro a couple years back when it was legal. He's never been the same. He didn't cycle off it correctly and had no blood work done.


On the genetics part we'll agree to disagree. You take someone that doesn't have the best genes and put them on steroids and they're going to get damn big if they know what they're doing. About 2 weeks ago I was talking to a guy who had a friend that worked out for years and still looked small. Suddenly he saw this guy getting big. Turns out the guy started using steroids. The friendship broke up but he saw the guy later and he was a completely different looking person. Crappy genes mixed with steroids= impressive results none the less.

Scrub ducky don't play with this stuff. Unless you are a chem major and have researched into this stuff for a few years don't dare try them. They are very dangerous if you don't know what you're doing. These guys have to know how much of a particular steroid to take they have to know what steroids need to be increased to counteract the gyno effect. If you can't afford having a blood test done constantly stay clear. Besides women don't find guys super buff to be appealing I think generally they tend to like the more cut guys. Sure you can use steroids and remain smaller with the cut look but why play with that stuff when you can get cut lifting naturally? I'm sure if I started getting friendly and talking to the juicers I could get hook ups but I don't want to use this stuff. I will some day get on creatine but that probably won't happen for a while. Till then food and whey protein is all for me.

It's funny I was at the gym and 3 women started working out next to me. In my head I'm thinking why are you all around me look at those massive guys over there. Then I realized they probably try to stay clear of the juicers fearing they may have a rage attack, so they looked at me and figured they could use the equipment around me without me flipping out, lol.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: re: Steroid Users at the Gym?*



scairy said:


> Panic Prone said:
> 
> 
> > a few users at my gym and you can tell the difference but they also have genetics on their side as well. Even with steriods you can only go as far as your genetics will allow.
> ...


well. you take the average hardgainer and pump him up with roids . he's still not going to win mr. olympia is what i'm saying. Guys like jay cutler or ronnie coleman have the genetics behind them. Sure anyone could get cut but steriods don't build bones or change the shape of your muscle. Some guys have those nice rounded pecs while other guys as big as they are have weak triangular shape pects. I've seen scrawny guys jump on roids and get pretty big and looked like a whole different person but they still are small framed. When your cut you give the illusion you are big. Put on a sweatshirt and those muscles go away. I've been working in gyms for 5 years, had plenty of experience with users, experience with bodybuilders as well. the guys that get rage fits don't know what they are doing. I work around 3 users who are the calmest/laid back people i know.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Speaking of steroids:






What was this guy thinking??!! :doh

In Rod Schneider voice "_That's a huuuuge *****!_


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

that guy had some serious mental issues to even think that looks good. Also that wasn't from the steriod abuse as some people had mentioned. That guy was a complete moron but he got attention. maybe that was his goal.


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

---


----------

